# Most likely to be valedictorian



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I never cared but mingled somewhere in the top 20 or so.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

The valedictorian at my high school was actually an ENTP, I think.

Salutatorian was an INFJ (my best friend). I'm an ENFP and I was 9th in the class out of like 220. Not too shabby.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> I disagree with the OP about ENTPs being likely to become valedictorians. Many ENTPs are the types that can wing it without studying much and do well but usually to get top notch grades, you have to have a greater level of discipline than many ENTPs have.
> 
> I would say SJs or xNTJs are more likely to be the valedictorian.


As an INTP, I definitely fall into the "wing it but still do well" category (I take it this is an NTP thing in general). I was VERY close to the top of the class in high school, though, because I had a reputation for being very smart and teachers were generally pretty willing to give me extensions. That left me more time to perfect my work, and it showed! I think I am much more driven than the average INTP, though.


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

nevermore said:


> As an INTP, I definitely fall into the "wing it but still do well" category (I take it this is an NTP thing in general). I was VERY close to the top of the class in high school, though, because I had a reputation for being very smart and teachers were generally pretty willing to give me extensions. That left me more time to perfect my work, and it showed! I think I am much more driven than the average INTP, though.


You sound a lot like me, especially the "being more driven than the average INTP part." I used to have to have the best [percentage] grades, and I still really like to, but I've come to the conclusion that as long as I have straight A's, I'm perfectly happy at a 96 and that insane kid who drives himself nuts can have his 102.

It's sort of a pride thing, especially having a really high-achieving best friend. I have to keep up with her, or I'd feel kind of shabby! Besides, I can usually get through with minimal work (it's become a bit harder). Also, at this point, a lot of people in my classes have come to measure themselves by my performance. So, if I blow off a test because I think my grade can take it, I can guarantee that there'll be a number of people crowing their heads off because they "did better than me." Which usually elicits a reaction of "Wow. You're an insufferable jerk. I really need to do better just to shut you up." :dry: I do know that if I fall below an A, I'd never have the motivation to work myself back up. :crazy: 

Well, this turned into an essay. In response to the OP, my school grants valedictorian status to the 12 or so students out of 600 who managed to keep straight A's throughout high school. GPA calculation is really so unfair that they have to do it that way. Taking a higher proportion of AP classes this year? My GPA skyrocketed. If I dropped drama (my grade is perfect, but it's only 4 points on the 5.0 scale) it would go up even higher! :laughing: Summer college classes to get ahead? Hahaha...yeah...no. They're only 4 points.

I suppose I'm saying that an INTP is perfectly capable of getting straight A's, but if you're looking for someone who makes sure to get A's in _the "right" combination of classes_ just for .05 more points so they can be valedictorian in the screwed up system...that's not very xNTP-ish behavior and seems pretty superficial and pointless to an xNTP. Maybe some sort of SJ?

As far as I know, the ten or so valedictorians in my class are of a range of types (one ENFP, one ISTJ, one ExFJ, etc) but I'm the only INTP...provided I actually go study for Physics now and don't blow my last semester.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah, ESTJs or STJs in general. It's so clear that public educational institutions are extrusion mills intended to spit out a "product". N's usually see right through that pretty soon and don't obediently learn the maze "just to get the cheese".


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Certainly not ENTP's. I know an ENTP who is one of the smartest people I have ever met but he did absolutely horrible in school and eventually dropped out. He was the type who did good on tests when he showed up but rarely did and NEVER did any homework assigned to him. ISTJ's or INTJ's without a doubt. My senior class had an INTJ and an ISTJ tied for valedictorian. I did decent in high school (2.6) always did good on tests, but rarely did homework. I also skipped class a ton to smoke weed. I got into a decent college but I came to the realization that the better college you go to the smarter the people will be and vice-versa and because I absolutely HATE stupid people I couldn't stand the college I was at so I did well and transferred to a better school and am loving it. 

Most ENTP's will come into their own in college. In high school they kept us there so long and then assigned us hours of homework and I was like "Why are you keeping me here so long if you want me to go home and spend hours doing work". I was the type who never got ANYTHING out of lectures and spent most of my time daydreaming. I get much more out of reading the material on my own.


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

would go with ISTJ

E's too busy with social aspects, P's will have a few courses they don't care about enough, or might not even come to class. N might not want to parrot back the "correct" information and get dinged by a rigid teacher.

I was one of those, I ended up top 10 by default somehow. Some classes I missed some homework, I also took more AP classes/difficult classes than the top 3-4 people, i.e. AP Calc AB/BC, Comp Sci, Chem, Stat in 10th grade, etc.. The top of the class were all honors students, the gifted/AP kids tended to have slightly lower GPA's as the classes were more difficult, but weighted the same. I know the top 2 people didn't take any AP classes at all, which a few of us in the top 10-15 didn't think too highly of their route to the top. Basically straight A's, lots of studying, in easier (but mostly 60-70% weighted) classes. In contrast, about 90% of my classes were weighted but the A's weren't handed out like candy.

In college, I also took the most difficult classes possible and GPA paid for it. Valedictorians at university level are almost always something like English or History majors, not Physics/Philosophy/Computer Science/Engineering...


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my best friends was valedictorian and he tests as an ENTP. He's a really interesting person. Also, he never tells/brags to anyone that he was valedictiorian and often confides in close friends that he thinks a lot of people misperceive him and view him in a more boring light than he'd prefer because of his academic success.


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

It would have to be the _STJ's. But I have to say that the N's really shine in college when they choose their major.

Well, I'm an INFJ, I was always in the AP classes, but I never ended up near top 3 territory, though I was consistently in the Top 10-15 area.
I think I would be better off if I were in Psychology, Anthropology, or any other social science, but my dad put me in business AND ACCOUNTANCY. I put my efforts, but it's not really my thing, and I think I would only graduate as cum laude. I feel underutilised, like I'm not actualizing my real talents..:dry:


----------



## sharshur (Jul 4, 2011)

I know this is old, sorry. It bothers me that people always think being a T means being smarter. I was valedictorian and when I was a child my iq was tested at 143 (not Internet test), which is almost 3 standard deviations from the mean, meaning about in the top 0.5%, and I am an ENFP. I understand the tendency, but some F types are more known to be intelligent. I bet in the top 10 there are around 2-4 F's. So maybe not "most likely," but this bothers me in general. PS I'm much less intelligent now. School kept my brain healthy. Probably 130.


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

I don't really think it matters. If the kid has a natural drive to be the best student in the class (or being pushed by parents), then he or she will be valedictorian.

For the record, there was less than a .5 difference between my GPA and the valedictorian's. I think he was an IXTJ.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

In high school my 2.2 GPA put me in the bottom quarter. In college I was the top student in the department but, didn't crack top third of the graduating class. I'm not too interested in what is deemed education now.


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

What? You have to have good grades to be valedictorian? 'Murica.

Here you just need to sign up and win a popularity contest to be valedictorian. Pft, and please, T versus F has nothing to do with this topic. 

In first year university I had a girl who was valedictorian live on my floor. She had a hungry drive to belong, deep seated passive aggression, and was racist to the core. Needless to say the image of valedictorians is kind of ruined for me. I never had a strong desire to deliver a speech about the obvious and cliche for my cohort. Neither did I have the need to be the best of my cohort in terms of academic and extracurricular performance. Valedictorianship seems to be more about pride than anything of tangible significance to me. Excuse the made up word.



As vagus said,


vagus said:


> I never cared but mingled somewhere in the top 20 or so.


To me that says more than working my ass off 24/7 for the purpose of public recognition on subjects that I may not strongly value personally. If I can do well without trying on the standard stuff, I'm content.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

In *general* ISTJs would be best at those schools that support memorization. In classes that required problem solving, I sizzled. Problem solving + people skills, hold your hats.

For those getting their feelings hurt, I've known all types to be honors students, so, my opinion is just supporting the generalizations. 

Truly, you'll do well at what you have aptitude in.

interestingly, I just went to a talk that confirmed that most teaching is for visual learners and doesn't do much for auditory or tactile learners.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

An INTP with a snow leopard mother.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread is so cute.


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

I take sophomore honor classes as a freshman. My grades are decent. 3.6 gpa. I just don't try hard enough. I put as much effort I feel like putting which is minimal. This pisses off my teachers so much. Always has. The minute I try just a little bit, it's like WTF?! I would like more WTF?! moments. I just need to find a good reason to try. The kid with highest gpa in 9th grade I think is an ISTJ. The kid with the highest gpa in 10th grade, ENTJ straight up.


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

Flaming Rain said:


> I take sophomore honor classes as a freshman. My grades are decent. 3.6 gpa. I just don't try hard enough. I put as much effort I feel like putting which is minimal. This pisses off my teachers so much. Always has. The minute I try just a little bit, it's like WTF?! I would like more WTF?! moments. I just need to find a good reason to try. The kid with highest gpa in 9th grade I think is an ISTJ. The kid with the highest gpa in 10th grade, ENTJ straight up.



I couldn't afford to not try. If my brother or I didn't give a crap, then our parents made (yes, made) us give a crap. 

Loved learning, but hated school. As long as you love learning, you're good to go. 

If it makes anybody feel better (especially the kids): No one's really gonna care what you graduated with when you enter the "real world" anyways. All that matters is "Are you a self starter?" and "How good of a bullshitter are you?"


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

Kahurple said:


> I couldn't afford to not try. If my brother or I didn't give a crap, then our parents made (yes, made) us give a crap.
> 
> Loved learning, but hated school. As long as you love learning, you're good to go.
> 
> If it makes anybody feel better (especially the kids): No one's really gonna care what you graduated with when you enter the "real world" anyways. All that matters is "Are you a self starter?" and "How good of a bullshitter are you?"


I'll actually have to admit, I wouldn't be where I am today if it wasn't for the push of my Nigerian parents. I have a lot of immigrant or first generation friends that agree that the one of the main reasons the work hard or try to make good grades is their parents. B+? You might as well fail out of school!


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Academia is so SJ.


----------

